# The Effect of Miscarriage on Partners



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Research, as reported by the BBC, about how partners react when miscarriages occur:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-28349477

As I'm sure many of us experience, there needs to be more professional emotional support available for couples affected by IF and MC.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Cloudy.

Interesting link.

Thanks for putting that up.

X Bridge


----------

